# Sno-thro clutch lever 10M6D question



## ashwinearl (Sep 8, 2014)

On the 10,000 series there are two levers for engagement of the drivetrain and the thrower attachment as shown here. I just got an old 10M6D. The attachment lever is turned to the left (towards the engine). According to the sticker that is the "In" position.

I haven't really operated it yet, I am assuming the "In" position means disengaged? While at rest, it won't turn to the right or to the "Out" position. 

I can spin the auger by hand or the impelled. Is turning this lever to the "out" position something that has to be done while the engine is running, and the drivetrain lever is disengaged?

Thanks


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

"in" means the clutch is engaged and running.

take the top cover off it and take a look inside. the clutch may be stuck in the "in" position and needs to be freed up, to release it.

you should be able to move the lever in/out while the machine is off and at rest.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have never used this style myself, but I have seen a lot of videos. My understanding is the twisting handle slides a locking collar back and forth that engages / disengages the auger. The up and down handle engages and disengages the belt. You always want the belt disengaged when you are sliding the locking collar back or forth. It uses a single belt so you can disengage the auger if you want to drive it around.


----------



## ashwinearl (Sep 8, 2014)

So I pulled the belt cover off to look inside of it. I turned the auger by hand and kept trying to turn the lever to the right (out). At a certain point it did work and the collar disengaged. I kept turning the auger a few degrees and check the lever and there was a specific range in which the collar would not slide and disengage.

It just took a small amount of turning the auger and then it would work. I could push as hard as I dared on the lever and it wouldn't move past a certain point, turn the auger a little bit and it would move. Is this how it is supposed to work or sign of a problem.

So, can I clarify how to use this lever in conjunction with the engine clutch? The point of this is that I can drive it around with power to the wheels with the auger and impeller disengaged if desired? 

And the important issue is to disengage/engage this lever only when the engine lever is disengaged? The only issue I see with this is that the teeth may not be lined up with I engage the attachement clutch. When the engine clutch is engaged it will turn for a few degrees and when the teeth line up, the attachment drive teeth will be pushed into place hard from the spring tension


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

When the Jaws are lined up, You should be able to engage and release the mechanism easily. If not, Lube it and work it until it moves freely. The Spring should Tension the Jaw to Engage when in the "In" position. When the engine is running, do not engage or disengage the Auger when the Belt is Engaged via the clutch, or you can damage the Jaws. GL.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

As jackmels said: Lube. That area needs good grease on the locking cogs to slip in/out. grease both jaws on the mating surfaces good. And the one on the impeller shaft slides on a spline shaft.. if that gets dry or rust in the splines it will hang up. use good penetrating oil down there and work it back and forth.. once moving more free put grease on the splines too best you can. P.S. Loosen belt and pull out of way to not get oil/grease on it or just be careful. surprising how those splines will hand up if not well lubed.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jan 27, 2014)

ashwinearl said:


> So I pulled the belt cover off to look inside of it. I turned the auger by hand and kept trying to turn the lever to the right (out). At a certain point it did work and the collar disengaged. I kept turning the auger a few degrees and check the lever and there was a specific range in which the collar would not slide and disengage.
> 
> It just took a small amount of turning the auger and then it would work. I could push as hard as I dared on the lever and it wouldn't move past a certain point, turn the auger a little bit and it would move. Is this how it is supposed to work or sign of a problem.
> 
> ...



*I am wondering if you were able to fix this problem? My machine still runs great, but sometimes if I disengage the locking cog gets stuck. I've tried almost every type of lubricant and anti seize that I can find. *


----------

